# Pax asking personal questions.



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Happens all the time:

What is your full time job?
Where do you live and where are you originally from?
Where do you go to college?
Is this your car?
What origin are you?
Can we get you again on Uber/Lyft tonight?
Depending on my mood, it gets kinda annoying. I just lie about myself all the time, since I keep my personal life very secretive. I told a person once that I currently intern at a circus and that I work "the blue lights" during the show performance. Pax actually believed it.

Back in March, I had a creepy, obnoxious dude who kept consistently asking overly-personal questions like where my family worked, where exactly do I live, asked for my facebook, and my phone number. I gave him my text plus number, then burned it. I gave him a 1 star rating + report to Uber about his behavior, and Uber said that they won't pair me with him again they'll reach out to him to discuss the matter. Of course, Uber never responded or creepy pax never responded.

Drivers, tell me your stories.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell them you are the Middle child of a family of 23.
You and your sister shared the doghouse.
You swam across the Atlantic at 11 to come to the land of Opportunity.

Where Opportunists have exploited you ever since.

You share a basement with 11 strangers. You drive uber 20 hours a day. Part time.
You send all of your tips to your sister and her family of 13 back at the shed.
They live off a 50 lb bag of rice.

You are so thankful to be here !


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them you are the Middle child of a family of 23.
> You and your sister shared the doghouse.
> You swam across the Atlantic at 11 to come to the land of Opportunity.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm so weak. I drive a luxury vehicle so I don't think that's exactly believable, but it does guarantee more tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well . . . i have 4 bedroom brick home.
Was homeless at 15.
Snuck into high school football stadium to shower with scraps of soap.
Slept on floor of flop house in living room.face down to avoid being stepped on
Worked a carnival for $10.00 a day with adult fugitives.ate a few times a week.
I have paid my dues.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


There comes a point, and that pax definitely reached that point, where you just have to call them out and tell them that's a little too personal.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Just lie and tell them what they want to hear. Drop them off and collect a massive tip. Keep doing this until you're rich. Once you're rich and know how to lie, you can be elected president of the USA!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My go to response in that type of situation is that I’m pursuing my online degree as a doctor of proctology from the University of Belize.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

I too hate when passengers ask me all these questions so I just normally bs them or if they are really annoying I just give them one word answers


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Depends on my mood but I usually don’t mind cuz I only drive part time. I tend to steer the subject to work talk to check out the job market since I’m a bit worn out at my full time job, got some # and business cards; otherwise I talk about my new puppy (surprisingly getting great tips from these convos lol).
I’d say if you’re not in the talking mood then turn the conversation around and start asking them questions instead. Ask about the right topic and they’ll start talking your ears off so you can just drive and zone out ✌


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you like tips whatever you do stay away from politics and religion.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I tell them I twist candle wicks for a living.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

I always made stuff up. What does it matter? In fact, I’ve even said as much to a few passengers. “You’re going to be in my car for three minutes and we’ll never see each other again, so it doesn’t matter.” That never went over well but I also didn’t care because it’s always a tourist on a $3 ride and it’s near the end of my Uber days anyway.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah the last thing I want to happen is have a pax showed up to my house that ask to be friends and give them rides.

I live in a wealthy neighborhood and I'm sure my neighbors know I do rideshare but good thing they haven't bothered me giving them a personal ride.

I lie about where I live all the time because if a pax was to do a little "research" on me, they'll be able to find where I live since my vehicle is parked outside and viewed in Google street view.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Just lie and tell them what they want to hear. Drop them off and collect a massive tip. Keep doing this until you're rich. Once you're rich and know how to lie, you can be elected president of the USA!!!


Didn't work for Clinton


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job? International assassin
> 
> ...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lie or be honest. They are only trying to create conversation because silence may be uncomfortable. It's not like they are asking you what your bank account balance is. Yeah I know you're a rideshare driver..... Zero.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've told people that I currently intern at a circus and that I worked the "blue lights" and pax believed it. Man lying goes to such a great extent from a rideshare drivers end.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Years ago, a stand up comedian, Jackie Vernon, used to dead pan: "We were so poor we got CARE packages from Europe. At the age of eight I was adopted by a Korean family."

You kids are probably too young to get it.

But you can always tell them, "I'm just another weary foot soldier in the never-ending war on boredom."


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


Oh the times people have asked for my number to take them off the books, I give them a number from one of my ex's.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't lie about myself but I do reverse their same personal questions right back at them. The people who are truly interested in having a real conversation will answer my personal questions that I ask about them. The people who aren't usually shut the fk up after I start getting personal with them. They get the picture after a while.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I don't lie about myself but I do reverse their same personal questions right back at them. The people who are truly interested in having a real conversation will answer my personal questions that I ask about them. The people who aren't usually shut the fk up after I start getting personal with them. They get the picture after a while.


Yup I answer the question honestly then turn it around by asking "And how about you? How long have you lived here, etc.?". I've very rarely had the conversation get awkward after this, because people who ask those questions want to talk. Often times they ask the driver questions as a lead in to talk about themselves.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Lie or be honest. They are only trying to create conversation because silence may be uncomfortable. It's not like they are asking you what your bank account balance is. Yeah I know you're a rideshare driver..... Zero.


I told them mine is constantly overdrawn because it costs money to make money. Pity tips begin to roll in.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

As to politics, don't agree or disagree with them..just act sympathetic and they assume you're "one of them" and chances of tip go way up.

Also don't act like you have another great job and Uber is just side money..they think you don't need the tips. Say stuff like working my way out of debt or through school or paying for my kids etc.

Make up stuff you who cares they feel good and you get a tip. Bartenders and strippers do it all the time.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Carblar said:


> As to politics, don't agree or disagree with them..just act sympathetic and they assume you're "one of them" and chances of tip go way up.
> 
> Also don't act like you have another great job and Uber is just side money..they think you don't need the tips. Say stuff like working my way out of debt or through school or paying for my kids etc.
> 
> Make up stuff you who cares they feel good and you get a tip. Bartenders and strippers do it all the time.


That is a great way of making things up to guarantee your pax can tip you. I drive a luxury $60k car though, I wonder how that would guarantee more tips by using your story.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> That is a great way of making things up to guarantee your pax can tip you. I drive a luxury $60k car though, I wonder how that would guarantee more tips by using your story.


Well you're probably Uber Select so your clientele generally tips anyway.

Uber X you need all the help and strategy you can get


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Well you're probably Uber Select so your clientele generally tips anyway.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. UberBLACK and SUV usually tip. Select is just as bad as X.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


I'm the heir to the Cadogan Estate, and am only doing this until I inherit the family seat in the old country.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

"Doing this to pay for the little ones chemo" gets ya big bucks


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

FXService said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. UberBLACK and SUV usually tip. Select is just as bad as X.


Same percentage of tippers. 
However, I don't really care, if they tip.
Black/SUV rates stayed unchanged for years, so tips make up a small percentage of earnings.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


Lol, I like your circus story. I might steal it. 

I don't like giving specific personal information to pax, such as what I do during the day, so I'll politely give them a generalized response and then ask them the same question.

I have had just a couple of pax who were really insistent and prying in their questions. Some people just won't take a hint.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

You better reveal your true self. It could mean the difference between a 5 and a 1-star rating.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Lol, I like your circus story. I might steal it.
> 
> I don't like giving specific personal information to pax, such as what I do during the day, so I'll politely give them a generalized response and then ask them the same question.
> 
> I have had just a couple of pax who were really insistent and prying in their questions. Some people just won't take a hint.


Those could be Uber employees. Really. I've sniffed out a couple you can tell when their questions are obvious. They want to know things the general info you signed up with don't tell them.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> You better reveal your true self. It could mean the difference between a 5 and a 1-star rating.
> 
> View attachment 237475


Quit being a troll.



Carblar said:


> Those could be Uber employees. Really. I've sniffed out a couple you can tell when their questions are obvious. They want to know things the general info you signed up with don't tell them.


Terms of services doesn't require you to reveal your personal information to pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Passengers have been asking me questions like these since I received my first hack licence. It stopped annoying me long past.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I just flip it back & start asking them about themselves.

Pax are a talkative bunch. They tell you damn near everything.

After a decent ride, I know where they work, income range, how much they pay in rent, where they grew up, college education, ages of kids, life dreams & aspirations.



1.5xorbust said:


> If you like tips whatever you do stay away from politics and religion.


I do the opposite. Feel them out & reinforce their beliefs. My best tips are from NRA convention attendees & religious fundies.

I once a got $40 cash tip on a $6 ride. I may or may not have prayed for America with the pax in their driveway.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Quit being a troll.


I'm really not trolling. That is the way I feel (e.g. like I am on a tightrope/on the edge/at their whim) with some PAXes, and it seems like the most petty/insignificant thing can determine your rating.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I'm really not trolling. That is the way I feel (e.g. like I am on a tightrope/on the edge/at their whim) with some PAXes, and it seems like the most petty/insignificant thing can determine your rating.


Don't worry about ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FXService said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. UberBLACK and SUV usually tip. Select is just as bad as X.


Select is the Pool of Premium Rideshare  We just don't have to pick up additional riders...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Rat said:


> Didn't work for Clinton


Worked for Trump though. So in my calculations, that's about a 50-50 chance.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Is Tokichop the only one who simply tells the truth? How about telling riders measured truth (I live in the suburbs, I work with customers.) or set your own boundaries: "I've found it best to not talk about myself."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


I see no reason to lie. If someone asks you a question that's too personal just say so.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

I rarely ask about passengers. I'll engage and I'll talk about topics (and sometimes myself) but I really don't care about them on a personal level. Exception, I may ask their line of work, esp. if they talk about finishing a shift, or headed to work. Also, I usually ask what movie someone is seeing/has seen, if the destination is a movie theater. I ALWAYS see movies I like on Thursday night before the official premiere date (common around me) so it's great to compare notes.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I'm really not trolling. That is the way I feel (e.g. like I am on a tightrope/on the edge/at their whim) with some PAXes, and it seems like the most petty/insignificant thing can determine your rating.


My bad.

I've already contested three times about my rating on lyft and they were removed. I have a dashcam and record all my rides, and have yet to submit footage to Lyft, but its usually the last resort and I give Lyft and a pax who gave me a bad rating to be honest before I submit the footage to them.

Idk about Uber yet, I've heard stories where Uber employees refuse to view dashcam footage.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> My bad.
> 
> I've already contested three times about my rating on lyft and they were removed. I have a dashcam and record all my rides, and have yet to submit footage to Lyft, but its usually the last resort and I give Lyft and a pax who gave me a bad rating to be honest before I submit the footage to them.
> 
> Idk about Uber yet, I've heard stories where Uber employees refuse to view dashcam footage.


Yes, that's the one thing I like about Lyft; they'll work with you on removing ridiculous and unbelievable ratings.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


These are the questions passengers often ask and I do not mind to answer at all (except #6).

However, when it comes to issues about my current status or previous relationships, I simply tell them that these are too personal to share. Some even said that they did not see problems for me to find a date. Well, I would take that as a compliment and reply with a smile which most of them understand that I want to talk no more. There are only one or two who asked for my phone number to see if I was interested doing future rides with them. The answer is clearly a NO! (Just make it as an excuse by doing so would have violated the Uber policy).


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Sh*t those are not personal questions. Are you circumcised is a personal question.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> There comes a point, and that pax definitely reached that point, where you just have to call them out and tell them that's a little too personal.


And then your rating goes in the shitter, I know it really doesn't matter if you have a high rating and a lot of rides like me (2400 rides, 4.91) but you do hurt your rating, when I know I have a bad passenger I used to still try and make the ride better now I don't give a shit and give them a 1 star not to see them again or possibly tell them off depending how mad I get.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

$10 cash up front per question.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

gw03081958 said:


> And then your rating goes in the shitter, I know it really doesn't matter if you have a high rating and a lot of rides like me (2400 rides, 4.91) but you do hurt your rating, when I know I have a bad passenger I used to still try and make the ride better now I don't give a shit and give them a 1 star not to see them again or possibly tell them off depending how mad I get.


6k trips with a 4.98 - there's a reason to keep rating high...and it works


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If there's one personal question I shouldn't answer it's "where do you work?". But I answer it all the time. Especially with locals, because they often know the place. I don't care if people know where I work...what are they going to do....come here and shoot me? I know where they live often times.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If there's one personal question I shouldn't answer it's "where do you work?". But I answer it all the time. Especially with locals, because they often know the place. I don't care if people know where I work...what are they going to do....come here and shoot me? I know where they live often times.


Lol, that's one question I will *not* answer. I had one woman get really pissy with me when I wouldn't tell her. I tried so hard to politely deflect her but she wasn't having it.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Rat said:


> Didn't work for Clinton


Yes..we learned our lesson on the 1st Clinton.



KellyC said:


> Lol, that's one question I will *not* answer. I had one woman get really pissy with me when I wouldn't tell her. I tried so hard to politely deflect her but she wasn't having it.


Sooooo..where do you work?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Lol, that's one question I will *not* answer. I had one woman get really pissy with me when I wouldn't tell her. I tried so hard to politely deflect her but she wasn't having it.


The rule is on personal questions in ministry (people asked about my sex life all the time - making sure I'm getting enough.) is - you are permitted to lie.

"Yea Sister you don't need to worry on that score. Sister Richmond is insatiable. That's why I'm so tired all the time. If she had as many sticking out of her as I've stuck in her this week she'd look like a porcupine."


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I tell paxs that I'm having a hard time finding a better job after spending some time in the Federal system. When it comes to personal matters, I tell them that me and my sister moved to the South so that we would feel more comfortable with our personal arrangement. Usually ends the conversation quite quickly.

If I wanted to really push it, I would show them a pic of my gf who does look like my sister! (hahaha).


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


I answer all of their very personal questions. BUT THEN, I ask them the EXACT same personal questions, like "how much do you get paid per week? do you like your job? Do you work full time or part time? are you hourly or salary? its best to go one for one with the questions until pax gets the message. works after 3 questions tops.


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Are you married?
Do you have kids?
What team do you play for (meaning gay or straight)?

Here's a tip: NEVER EVER TELL THEM THE TRUTH and never reveal any personal info.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay I'm not giving my mother's maiden name or whether I'm circumcised (that might be from another thread--as a fictitious joke question, not an anecdote.)



getnada.com said:


> Are you married?
> Do you have kids?
> What team do you play for (meaning gay or straight)?
> Here's a tip: NEVER EVER TELL THEM THE TRUTH and never reveal any personal info.


Why not?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> Sh*t those are not personal questions. Are you circumcised is a personal question.


Who would ask such question? What is the logic of asking? At least not from me.



mr822344 said:


> I answer all of their very personal questions. BUT THEN, I ask them the EXACT same personal questions, like "how much do you get paid per week? do you like your job? Do you work full time or part time? are you hourly or salary? its best to go one for one with the questions until pax gets the message. works after 3 questions tops.


Sounds like an awesome approach but you may piss off your passengers.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?


I fix electronics.


> Where do you live and where are you originally from?



 In the country around Oxford.


> [*]Where do you go to college?


I'm 55 years old


> [*]Is this your car?


Yes


> [*]What origin are you?


Ohio


> [*]Can we get you again on Uber/Lyft tonight?


Not likely, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I get asked all sorts of things that I cannot believe pax think it's ok to ask a perfect stranger. Like "what do your husband and children think about you driving around at all hours of the night?" Really snarky-like too. They all wanna know where I'm from, so I just tell them, but the problem is that I get repeat pax on occasion, and they've been good ones, but what about the one I've told that I'm only hauling strangers to pay for my GRS procedure, and I get them again and forgot that I told them that? 

I get asked if I'm seeing anyone, if I have children, if I have another job, where I live, where my family is, how much money I make, when I "get off" that night, and if I wanna stop by their hotel when I'm done. I've started dressing like I've been picking up dog shit in the yard to reduce the amount of sexual propositions, but it's only helped a little.

When they go straight for the front seat, sitting on my cardigan and notebook I use to dissuade anyone from sitting in the front, and then stare at my breasts and crotch for the whole ride and start messing with my radio and A/C or digging through my glove box, I feel like I'm being molested and have started reporting them for such. I don't think either Uber or Lyft cares too much since they see drivers as meat slaves.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Who would ask such question? What is the logic of asking? At least not from me..


Gay men.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LMactans said:


> I get asked all sorts of things that I cannot believe pax think it's ok to ask a perfect stranger. Like "what do your husband and children think about you driving around at all hours of the night?" Really snarky-like too. They all wanna know where I'm from, so I just tell them, but the problem is that I get repeat pax on occasion, and they've been good ones, but what about the one I've told that I'm only hauling strangers to pay for my GRS procedure, and I get them again and forgot that I told them that?
> 
> I get asked if I'm seeing anyone, if I have children, if I have another job, where I live, where my family is, how much money I make, when I "get off" that night, and if I wanna stop by their hotel when I'm done. I've started dressing like I've been picking up dog shit in the yard to reduce the amount of sexual propositions, but it's only helped a little.
> 
> When they go straight for the front seat, sitting on my cardigan and notebook I use to dissuade anyone from sitting in the front, and then stare at my breasts and crotch for the whole ride and start messing with my radio and A/C or digging through my glove box, I feel like I'm being molested and have started reporting them for such. I don't think either Uber or Lyft cares too much since they see drivers as meat slaves.


Cableguynoe , you got this??!?


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I told a person once that I currently intern at a circus and that I work "the blue lights" during the show performance. Pax actually believed it.
> 
> .


Why wouldn't the Pax believe it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LMactans said:


> and then stare at my breasts and crotch for the whole ride and start messing with my...,.


Well damn girl don't give them any cleavage.

Men stare at cleavage. We can't help it.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I do not give anyone any cleavage. And yes, men can help it. And they can definitely help it by not invading my personal space, trying to touch me, or being creepy all around.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

LMactans said:


> I do not give anyone any cleavage. And yes, men can help it. And they can definitely help it by not invading my personal space, trying to touch me, or being creepy all around.


My guess is far less men are checking you out than you think.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Carblar said:


> My guess is far less men are checking you out than you think.


I agree with this. I mean ya, we have tendencies and a small percentage of us is creepy, but for the most part people are polite and respectful. Drunk people might be a different story.

Last night I picked up a very pretty, dolled up young ish woman who was meeting a friend for dinner. I almost always look at pax when they get in, to make eye contact with their face and see if they're carrying something they shouldn't.

Well when this lady leaned in I got quite of view of her awesome cleavage for a split second. (Her top had a portion of it that was lacy/meshy see thru). So immediately I looked away and didn't even look in the mirror for the rest of the trip. She seemed friendly and talkative, and had a normal ish voice (not sure what I was expecting), but it was difficult to stop thinking about that view.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I guess I am not communicating as clearly as I thought.

I did not say all men. And I don't think many men are checking me out when they get in my car. ONE doing what I described is too many. Just a quick glance is one thing. But "elevator looks" when he is just inches away is extremely uncomfortable, especially when he's asking me what time I get off, talking about his marriage and plans to leave his wife because of [insert stupid reason]. Complaining about the actions of a few does not mean I am marginalizing an entire group.

I must be speaking a different language or something and not realizing it.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Well . . . i have 4 bedroom brick home.
> Was homeless at 15.
> Snuck into high school football stadium to shower with scraps of soap.
> Slept on floor of flop house in living room.face down to avoid being stepped on
> ...


Driving uber dude - you're still paying them dues...



kdyrpr said:


> Lie or be honest. They are only trying to create conversation because silence may be uncomfortable. It's not like they are asking you what your bank account balance is. Yeah I know you're a rideshare driver..... Zero.


Zero? What you talking about? Aren't uber drivers self-made entrepreneurs? Should be at least $1000 in the bank every week from this lucrative gig.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Driving uber dude - you're still paying them dues...
> 
> Zero? What you talking about? Aren't uber drivers self-made entrepreneurs? Should be at least $1000 in the bank every week from this lucrative gig.


$2400 if you're a Lyft driver.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

LMactans said:


> I guess I am not communicating as clearly as I thought.
> 
> I did not say all men. And I don't think many men are checking me out when they get in my car. ONE doing what I described is too many. Just a quick glance is one thing. But "elevator looks" when he is just inches away is extremely uncomfortable, especially when he's asking me what time I get off, talking about his marriage and plans to leave his wife because of [insert stupid reason]. Complaining about the actions of a few does not mean I am marginalizing an entire group.
> 
> I must be speaking a different language or something and not realizing it.


It happens. Happens to male drivers too, had one woman rubbing my neck and shoulders from the back seat while her friends giggled and swooned. A man does that to a woman and he's in jail.

But guess what I dropped them off and survived and so did you.

I've also had quite a few men and women ask me what time I finish. Who knows what they meant? There's a million ways to play that off. You're in the service industry.

I suggest growing a thicker skin, assert yourself when needed and carry spray or some protection and not overexaggerate your desirability or victimhood.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

"Overexaggerate your desirability?"

WTF?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

We are checking out boobs. If they happen to be attached to you, oh well.


LMactans said:


> I guess I am not communicating as clearly as I thought.
> 
> I did not say all men. And I don't think many men are checking me out when they get in my car. ONE doing what I described is too many. Just a quick glance is one thing. But "elevator looks" when he is just inches away is extremely uncomfortable, especially when he's asking me what time I get off, talking about his marriage and plans to leave his wife because of [insert stupid reason]. Complaining about the actions of a few does not mean I am marginalizing an entire group.
> 
> I must be speaking a different language or something and not realizing it.


We are not checking *you *out, we are checking out *the *boobs. Bury them under mounds of clothes until they are shapeless and you won't like the lack of attention one bit.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

LMactans said:


> WTF is wrong with you people?


It was not my intention to upset you. I chose my words poorly and I apologize.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Happens all the time:
> 
> What is your full time job?
> Where do you live and where are you originally from?
> ...


1. (the most ridiculous job i can think of at the time.

So no fricken joke.. One time i said Farrier.

_*farrier* (plural *farriers*)
_

_A person who maintains the health and balance of horses' feet through the trimming of the hoof and fitting of horseshoes._
So no crap one time i got offered an interview to come in and work as a farrier for this rich guy who owned race horses. Umm... well this is awkward...

2. Where do you live and where are you originally from?
Wow... i've said some doozies...
I've had success with ALL of these.
1. West Tenessee (I have convinced people this is a real state)
2. Hondo City Japan (Judge Dred Comics)
3. North Korea
4. Knott'sberry
5. Shangri-la
6. Timbuktu
7. Oceana (the country, not the region)
8. Canadia (where the Canadians come from, it's off the coast of Switzerland)

3. What college do you attend? 
Faber University

4. is this your car?
It's not a car, it's a taxi 
(then completely deny that a taxi is also a car to the point of absurdity while not answering the obvious question while still being cheerful and polite)

5. What Origin are you?
A. Protoss
B. North Korean
C. Shangrilian
D. Knottsburger

6. Here's my business card.. BYE!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well damn girl don't give them any cleavage.
> 
> Men stare at cleavage. We can't help it.


Definitely boys can work on this issue. Sometimes when there is only one passenger, the front seat was taken BY DEFAULT WITHOUT ASKING which makes me feel uncomfortable. It is not only the matter how we dress. They just simply stare once a while even with minimal exposure of my shoulders. What can they (while I am aware that most boys do show respect) gain from this?



Andocrates said:


> We are checking out boobs. If they happen to be attached to you, oh well.
> 
> We are not checking *you *out, we are checking out *the *boobs. Bury them under mounds of clothes until they are shapeless and you won't like the lack of attention one bit.


Most girls never like attention from strangers. That is creepy.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LMactans said:


> WTF is wrong with you people?


LOL !!!!! LMactans - just ignore them. They are only men !!!!!

However, I cannot say that I have ever had anyone - male or female - get as aggressive with me as they have with you. Maybe they are testing you to see what limits you will set. People love to talk about themselves. Control the conversation . Don't allow certain subjects. If you are driving late at night and picking up drunks, you are going to get these kind of questions. You can always ignore them and turn up the radio.
Anyone touching me, my radio or opening my glove box without my permission will be outside watching my car drive away.

You guys are checking out boobs not the attaching body parts. Us girls are checking out butts.

Ahhhh, the birds and the bees !!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LMactans said:


> I guess I am not communicating as clearly as I thought.
> 
> I did not say all men. And I don't think many men are checking me out when they get in my car. ONE doing what I described is too many. Just a quick glance is one thing. But "elevator looks" when he is just inches away is extremely uncomfortable, especially when he's asking me what time I get off, talking about his marriage and plans to leave his wife because of [insert stupid reason]. Complaining about the actions of a few does not mean I am marginalizing an entire group.
> 
> I must be speaking a different language or something and not realizing it.


Well there's 2 different things going on here that you've talked about.

A man trying to touch is is 100% unacceptable and you should stop ride immediately if in a safe place and make him GTFO.

Now as far as saying a man checking you out, even if he's over doing it is "one too many"...
While I can see how this can make you feel uncomfortable, there's not a thing that can be done about this.
Not if you're ubering or if you are in the grocery store.

You just have to do like more of the hot women I check out. They know they are being checked out. They never look at me. They're pros. They've learned to ignore it.



LMactans said:


> WTF is wrong with you people?


We're men. We were screwed up long before Uber. You are just barely realizing it.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> What can they (while I am aware that most boys do show respect) gain from this?
> 
> .


This question is difficult to answer. 
We enjoy looking at women. We think about them later.
That's as far as I'll go.

Just keeping it real


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Well I do take some of it back and I am honest with some pax, usually that I know they are professionals, good higher income individuals. You really have to go with your gut if you know that pax is a good person and positive to interact with.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I tell them the truth. Every little detail they ask, I give. Don't care anymore. They can judge me all they want, I sincerely couldn't care less.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Most girls never like attention from strangers. That is creepy.


Maybe not, or you think not. But those looks that both sexes get btw, are part of our self-image. Soon enough men will stop looking.



Cableguynoe said:


> This question is difficult to answer.
> We enjoy looking at women. We think about them later.
> That's as far as I'll go.


"think about them later."

You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 11, 2018)

I get many of these OVERLY personal questions.

What I do? Depends on my mood. Do they look like a sucker? This is full time and I barely made my car payment this month. Semi-educated? Bs about my old job as an HVAC tech which I can talk circles around even engineers and the like about. Got a few tips this way talking people through their AC woes. Makes the drive go quickly to boot.

I've been in the service industry for over a decade though, and it's a lot harder to avoid inappropriate behavior when you're a cute and charming 16 y/o running the same drive thru window 5 nights a week, or prime-time 21 y/o residential contractor going into people's private homes and skirting lonely housewives. I was forced to get creative from a young age, and don't have any issues directing conversation between reasonable pax.

The unreasonables can't be helped either way. I like the old Chinese proverb "if solution exists, why worry. If no solution exists, why worry." Almost as good as "he who sit on tack rise above all."

One habit I got into very early on was being as general as possible when discussing family/friends/home/work i.e. "my GF" or "a guy I know," "that side of town." I then only have to worry about myself, and just follow instinct and intuition when they make me uncomfortable. When they start asking for specifics i.e. cross streets, names, work places, without proper reasoning, it's a huge red flag for me to plug in an awkward silence or two.

Pax do take it personally if you even appear uncomfortable with their questions, much less prompt them to stop, so I use extreme tact in this situation.



Cdub2k said:


> I don't lie about myself but I do reverse their same personal questions right back at them. The people who are truly interested in having a real conversation will answer my personal questions that I ask about them. The people who aren't usually shut the fk up after I start getting personal with them. They get the picture after a while.


These piss me off so bad. I try to give pax the benefit of the doubt that they're just making convo or actually trying to prompt me into asking them about something they want to talk about, but probably half of them clam right up as soon as the questions are posed back at them and it's incredibly infuriating. Golden MF rule.



LMactans said:


> I guess I am not communicating as clearly as I thought.
> 
> I did not say all men. And I don't think many men are checking me out when they get in my car. ONE doing what I described is too many. Just a quick glance is one thing. But "elevator looks" when he is just inches away is extremely uncomfortable, especially when he's asking me what time I get off, talking about his marriage and plans to leave his wife because of [insert stupid reason]. Complaining about the actions of a few does not mean I am marginalizing an entire group.
> 
> I must be speaking a different language or something and not realizing it.


I think most men would feel unsympathetic towards your situation. I do, because I spent my whole life being pushed around by false accusations while never being able to make my own. Grow a pair.

To be clear, I also get put in very similar circumstances as you've described. Count yourself lucky you have a voice in such matters. If I said anything at best I'd be a pitiful meme; at worst it would be flipped back on me. #metoo is going to leave your daughters and grand daughters without partners when men **** off to Mars.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> "think about them later."
> 
> You got a mouse in your pocket?


a rat!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I feel like it's not too much to ask that guys not be creepy, obvious ******bags about "checking you out."

Most guys are NOT like that imo. But some of y'all have a problem with boundaries

Ofc, women shouldn't be groping or leering at guys either


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> women shouldn't be groping or leering at guys either


I disagree!!! Strongly disagree!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I disagree!!! Strongly disagree!


Lol

I meant without consent.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Ofc, women shouldn't be groping or leering at guys either


This is not something the majority would do. Have had several such classmates during undergraduate study. I really hate boys looking at me without saying a word particularly when they only focus on the most embarrassing parts.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When they say "do you feel safe Ubering? how do you know I'm not a serial killer"

answer: What are the odds that two of us would be in the same car?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I’ve found that I tend to exhibit two distinct personalities when driving, black & white in stark contrast, with very little grey area in between.
I’m curiously captivated by the story of every single individual that enters my ride and am utterly charmed/am charming while engaging them in deep conversation OR when I’m not in a great mood, I sometimes find myself feeling rabidly antisocial, leading to either totally messing with PAX for my own amusement or dismissing the top 5 questions they ask, flipping the interview upside down and reacting to their answers or opinions in textbook contrarian fashion delivered with a with a flippant, condescending attitude.
It’s probably not coincidental that on those latter days the stream of irritating individuals I seem to get paired with is nonstop, and I find myself feeling aggravated by their every action, or lack of action making no attempt to hide my disdain and utter contempt for them, for UberLyft, and mostly for myself. Kind of like my personality on UP. LOL. 
Ive found myself challenging PAX to wagers on whether then next PAX will beat the pick up wait timer before I cancel... I’ve gleefully instigated a series of Chinese fire drills by denying PAX any front seat access thereby forcing a string of random strangers to squeeze into the backseat (no window controls either) while I’m comfortably rocking out up front to the Cro Mags... I’ve literally thrown trunk loads of luggage and the spoils of several Costco runs a Considerably to the curb before rolling my eyes at PAX, slamming the trunk without caring whos fingers might be at risk and speeding away.
Obviously I’m accepting shared ride pings on these days as well, come to think of it.
Interestingly my ratings don’t tank because these shifts are usually cut short by my smartly deciding its in everyone’s best interest for me not to drive, shutting down the app and going home.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

"I am so glad I found Uber. You know how hard it is to get a job after you get out of prison, especially if you are a sex offender".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> "I am so glad I found Uber. You know how hard it is to get a job after you get out of prison, especially if you are a sex offender".


 Not sure how that would pass the background check, but w/e.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not sure how that would pass the background check, but w/e.


That is scary. I thought Uber runs background check too? That took about a week to get approved.

On the other hand, I think background check should be run to passengers too to keep girl drivers safe!

I was asked by a passenger on the previous Saturday that

1) Where do you live?

2) Which area do you drive often?

3) Can we be friends?

4) Thanks for the ride. Can I invite you a dinner? (I do feel impressed on his courage to say such thing to a stranger)

and this is the one that irritates me the most

5) How old are you? (As a Chinese, age is something kept to only our close friends. Sorry for the cultural difference)

None of these questions are appropriate. Why bother to ask the driver (whom they have never met) such questions and very likely there is no chance to meet again? Uber should educate passengers to behave!


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

BubblesLahey said:


> I get many of these OVERLY personal questions.
> 
> What I do? Depends on my mood. Do they look like a sucker? This is full time and I barely made my car payment this month. Semi-educated? Bs about my old job as an HVAC tech which I can talk circles around even engineers and the like about. Got a few tips this way talking people through their AC woes. Makes the drive go quickly to boot.
> 
> ...


You sound like f*cking prince. We women are so lucky you exist. Would you be a lamb and add a little more misogyny to this fetid stew?



Cableguynoe said:


> Well there's 2 different things going on here that you've talked about.
> 
> A man trying to touch is is 100% unacceptable and you should stop ride immediately if in a safe place and make him GTFO.
> 
> ...


I get stared at all the g*ddamned time. And in the supermarket is way f*cking different from what I have described, which some of you obviously did not read.

Keep going with victim-blaming. It's so much easier when people out themselves as monsters early on.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Just lie and tell them what they want to hear. Drop them off and collect a massive tip. Keep doing this until you're rich. Once you're rich and know how to lie, you can be elected president of the USA!!!


Brilliant!


----------

